# 314 IFm mit CP342-5 und 315-2DP über profibus koppeln



## lernender (6 August 2004)

hallo ich habe folgendes Problem,
für Ausbildungszwecke möchte ich eine 314IFM mit CP342-5 und eine 315 2DP über Profibus koppeln. 
Die 315 soll Master sein, die 314 Slave. In die 314 habe ich die beiden FC's (DP-SEND und DP-RECV ) eingetragen. Wie funktioniert der Datenempfang/- senden im Master?  Beispeil von Siemens Nr. 6519580 schweigt sich darüber aus?

Umgekehrt 314IFM mit CP 342-5 als Master und 3152DP als Slave habe ich die gleichen Probleme. Busverbindung steht(keine Fehlermeldung), Datenaustausch läuft nicht. (Siemens-Bsp. Nr.6518938)

Vielleicht hat jemand ein kurzes Listing für Datenaustausch von jeweils einem Byte. Die Funktion der FC's sind klar da ich zwei 314 mit CP342-5 erfolgreich gekoppelt habe.


----------



## Ralle (6 August 2004)

Die Send- /Recive-Bausteine benutzt du nur auf der 314 mit CP.
In der 315-2DP mußt du in der Hardware-Konfig aus dem Zweig Profibus-DP/bereits projektierte Stationen/S7-300 CP 342-5 DP die richtige CP auswählen und in dein Profibusnetz der 315 einfügen (Geht am Besten, wenn beide CPU's in einem Projekt liegen !!!). Dort kannst du den E/A-Bereich festlegen, auf dem deine Daten liegen sollen. Bei der 314 legst du den EA-Beireich an den Send- /Recive-Bausteinen als Parameter fest.

Gruß Ralle!


----------



## lernender (8 August 2004)

*trotzdem noch keine Daten*

Danke erst einmal für die schnelle Reaktion. Trotzdem kommt noch kein Datenaustausch zu stande. Habe in der Konfiguration für die 315 (Slave) A0 als Ausgang (1 Byte) und E0 als Eingang (1 Byte) und für den DP partner das gleiche festgelegt., so dass der slave von A0 auf e0 (master) sendet und vom Master E0 auf A0 des Slave empfängt. In der 314 habe ich DP SEND die Sendeadresse auf p#a0.0 byte 1 gestellt und im DP REC die Empfangsadresse auf p#e0.0 byte 1.
Im Master arbeite ich mit Verschiebebefehl (MOVE) bzw L und T (AWL) 
L EB 0
T MB60 
zum Empfang der daten und
L EB4 (DI/DO-Baugruppe auf Steckplatz 5)
T AB0
(auf Steckplatz 4 ist eine AI/AO)

was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Ralf (8 August 2004)

Stell mal Deine DP_Send un Receive mit CP Ladeadresse etc. hier ein. 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Ralle (9 August 2004)

Hast du den Slave auch eingekoppelt ? (3 Reiter des DP-Slave in der Hardware-Konfig der 315).


----------



## joker (9 August 2004)

*CPU mit Externer CP*

hallo Lehrnender
wenn du eine Email angibts könnte ich dir ein Beispielprojekt zusenden  !!

Gruss

Joker


----------



## Balou (9 August 2004)

Moin

ich wäre dir Dankbar wenn du das Beispiel hier Posten würdest dann hätten alle was davon


MfG Balou


----------



## lernender (9 August 2004)

Hallo, danke für eure schnelle Reaktion.

1. Hier meine Email : schmidt_v.@web.de
2. gekoppelt habe ich die SPS (ist als gekoppelt eingetragen )
3. Hier mein DP SEND
      CALL  "DP_SEND"
       CPLADDR:=W#16#100
       SEND   :=P#A 0.0 BYTE 1
       DONE   :=M90.0
       ERROR  :=M90.1
       STATUS :=MW92
4. Hier der DP RECV
      CALL  "DP_RECV"
       CPLADDR :=W#16#100
       RECV    :=P#E 0.0 BYTE 1
       NDR     :=M100.0
       ERROR   :=M100.1
       STATUS  :=MW102
       DPSTATUS:=MB104
 der CP sitzt auf Steckplatz 4 (gleich hinter der 314IFM)

Ich hoffe ihr könnt damit etwas anfangen

Viele Grüße 

lernender


----------

